# Does your computer display Chinese letters?



## toscairn

I've been wondering why my computer can display Chinese letters (hanji, 簡体字　in Japan） by default (without tinkering with the setting). I'm using a computer assembled in Japan. I've checked the encoding, it's ISO. That means, if I understand correctly, that you can see Chinese letters in this forum by default in Europe or in the US. 

(1)Does your computer display Chinese characters? 

(2)Does your computer display this? 日本語の一文です。This is Japanese characters. 

I understand that Unicode supports almost any kind of languages. What about ISO?


----------



## kamome

_Ciao toscairn_様_...my suggestion is to click Resources>Control Panel>Internet Options/Other Languages, and from the IME list select THE SECOND option offering eastern languages, as for the nihongo I had to install the other one, excluding chinese: __it should automatically work on your machine's UNICODE settings..._

かもめ


----------



## toscairn

I see, you have to tinker with the settings to be able to see Chinese characters. And even worse, you have even to install something in order to see Japanese characters. Thank you for the info.

What about Chinese forum members? Do their computer display Japanese characters by default?


----------



## cuchuflete

My very old Mac displays all of this.  I use
a character set that supports them.  There was
no need to install anything.  The character set 
I use in Firefox is Western (ISO-8859-1).


----------



## lazarus1907

My old Windows 2000 and Firefox display Chinese, Japanese, Arabic, Russian...


----------



## MingRaymond

toscairn said:
			
		

> I see, you have to tinker with the settings to be able to see Chinese characters. And even worse, you have even to install something in order to see Japanese characters. Thank you for the info.
> 
> What about Chinese forum members? Do their computer display Japanese characters by default?


 
Yes. 
Ming


----------



## kamome

_Yes, toscairn_様_...and IME programs are a very big load, although a good ADSL makes it easier - but I think it is worth the loss of time and energy,_ ね_！_

かもめ


----------



## MarcB

I am using a toshiba labtop sold in US with windows xp. It can display all languages and I can copy and past all of them to word 2003 without changing anything. Sometimes however, I do have to change encoding(explorer) as it will (only on occasion) display a different language from the one which should be displayed, i.e. all Chinese characters when reading Japanese which is a combination of hanji and hiragana. I usually would only have to make changes from the control panel if I wish to type in a different script for input not display.There is no need to download any software to do this. That was the case in the past several computers and operating systems ago.


----------



## alc112

I see your post like this in mmy computer:
http://xs76.xs.to/pics/06150/sdsdsdsdsd.JPG
(I use ISO)


----------



## toscairn

Thanks, everybody.


----------

